# Windows not genuine. Error 0xC004F063



## p90xmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1978 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 797 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305142 MB, Free - 242602 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1484
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Ok so I bought this computer from my sister-in-law, who got it from Wal-Mart. In November of last year she took it to a repair shop because it was full of viruses. Now it says it's not genuine: build 7601. All of these messages are really annoying! I downloaded System Info for Windows and got the ID and key, entered them and then I get the error code 0x004F063. Pleeeaase help me!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome,
As a start, have you looked at these possible answers from Microsoft?

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-genuine/6efea9fd-70a9-4530-88c8-93fd7b2d5484

Richard


----------



## p90xmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes I've seen that forum. No matter what I do, I still get the error message.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## p90xmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 50
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-73CQT-WMF7J-3Q6C9
Windows Product Key Hash: KaFG+RmurcM3ZxzWyfEP9WtPUJw=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00010
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {AC39E139-8310-4A1E-AE4D-086DBE351FE2}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{AC39E139-8310-4A1E-AE4D-086DBE351FE2}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-3Q6C9</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-117252832-1856209127-2549293590</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>Presario CQ62 Notebook PC</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>F.15</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20100426000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>F63E3107018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Central Standard Time(GMT-06:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: d2c04e90-c3dd-4260-b0f3-f845f5d27d64
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00178-926-800010-02-1033-7601.0000-0992012
Installation ID: 011335159043040895782121297316231644537486011302663332
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 3Q6C9
License Status: Notification
Notification Reason: 0xC004F063.
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 4/8/2012 5:22:53 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0xC004C533
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 4:7:2012 15:02
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAgABAAIAAAABAAAAAgABAAEAJJR+8iiMen9KcM4j/nG89mQs6tE4+Fa4

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
FACP HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
HPET HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
BOOT HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
MCFG HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
ASF! HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SSDT PmRef Cpu0Cst
SSDT PmRef Cpu0Cst


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Activate by phone

1. Type "slui 4" in the start menu search box, hit enter 

2. Select country or region 

3. Dial the number, DO NOT select any menu options, just wait and a person will pick up.

4. activate by phone.


----------



## p90xmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

I did and the same error message came up. I never got a message saying select country. It goes directly to "buy new key, enter different key, etc."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Alternate method, but likely will end up at the same error.


----------



## p90xmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

yep same error


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Just wondering. Did the shop you took it to reinstall the operating system saying it was so infected blah, blah, blah...? Perhaps they used an illegal copy (believe it or not it happens). Secondly, it was bought at WalMart so who knows what junk you got. I had one of those Walmart 'specials' from HP - had nothing but trouble with it. Later learned those WalMart packages are actually built with inferior parts. Stupid thing to do since it puts a blot on the manufacturers reputation.


----------



## p90xmomma (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. Does anyone else know what I can do??


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download and run *WVCheck*. 

Double-click WVCheck.exe. 
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space. 
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

everything I have read about this tells me that the only fix is a complete reinstall of windows


----------

